# FreeBSD 8.3 master.passwd to 10 ?



## ruthr (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello

Is there way to convert master.passwd from 8.3 to 10 (10.1 ... etc) ?

I try example from master.passwd(5) but without success.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't think there's anything to "convert". The syntax of the file hasn't changed for decades. But make sure you read pwd_mkdb(8) as the authentication is actually done from /etc/spwd.db and /etc/pwd.db.


```
EXAMPLES
     Regenerate the password database after manually editing or replacing the
     password file:

            /usr/sbin/pwd_mkdb -p /etc/master.passwd
```


----------



## Jeckt (Mar 10, 2016)

It should work as Sirdice says. If you want to use the updated password hashes (sha256 vs MD5 - which is still supported), you'll have to re-enter the respective passwords after the update.


----------

